# jaufenpass oder penserjoch



## crone (24. Januar 2009)

hallo,
wir wollen dieses jahr vom tegernsee zum gardasee.
übers pfitscherjoch runter nach sterzing.
von dort aus gibt es ja, die ein oder andere möglichkeit, weiter zu fahren richtung etschtal.
hab jetzt mal die übergänge übers penserjoch oder über den jaufenpass im auge.
welcher der beiden würdet ihr empfehlen, oder gibt es vielleicht noch alternativen dazu.
angedacht ist es durch etschtal in die höhe von trento und dann nochmal in die dolomiten richtung hochebene von lavarone.
wenn die alpenüberquerung am schluß so um die 7000hm hat würde das für uns reichen.
wer kann mir den ein oder anderen tip geben.

danke crone


----------



## bikeseppl (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo bin im letzten Jahr beide Pässe gefahren, das Penser Joch mit dem MTB und den Jaufenpass mit dem Auto.
Das Penser Joch hat eine gleimäßige Steigung die nicht zu steil ist, einen Gang einlegen und durchfahren. Der Jaufenpass ist vom Gefühl her gleich.
Wenn du das Penser Joch wählst hast du im Sarntal nach Bozen einige Tunnels auf der Straße, ob du die immer umfahren kannst weiß ich nicht. Da können dir unsere südtiroler MTB Freunde kroun und andere bestimmt mehr sagen.
Eine alternative über den Jaufenpass gibt es über das Ratschingstal,die Schneebergscharte, da ist allerdings schieben angesagt(benutze die Sufu). Ich werde vielleicht mal das Schlotterjoch ausprobieren.

Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (24. Januar 2009)

auch ich kenne beide:
sowohl jauffenpass als auch penserjoch sind asphaltierte, stark frequentierte pässe, die man sich im sommer mit touristenbussen und motorradgruppen teilt.
oben gehts meist entsprechend zu - massenabfertigung

auch mein alternativvorschlag (schönes wetter und ausreichend kondition vorausgesetzt):

die schneebergscharte...


----------



## tintinMUC (24. Januar 2009)

Als Alternativroute am Jaufenpass gibt es noch (a) das Jaufental (südl. der Passstrasse das nächste Tal). D.h. zwar am Talende 350Hm schieben aber m.E. immer noch besser als die Strasse.  Oder (b) über das Ratschingstal bis Egger und dann über Forstwege rauf zur Kalcheralm und weiter zum Jaufenhaus.

Ansonsten ist sicher die die Alternative über die Schneebergscharte das Beste...

Viel Spass dabei


----------



## Roberino (24. Januar 2009)

crone schrieb:


> hallo,
> wir wollen dieses jahr vom tegernsee zum gardasee.
> übers pfitscherjoch runter nach sterzing.
> von dort aus gibt es ja, die ein oder andere möglichkeit, weiter zu fahren richtung etschtal.
> hab jetzt mal die übergänge übers penserjoch oder über den jaufenpass im auge.


War ich 2006 unterwegs. Stöber mal auf meinen Seiten unter Tour 2006:

Pfitscher: KLICK HIER

Jaufenpass: KLICK HIER

Jaufenpass ist halt Asphalt. Dafür gehts runters zu schöööööön schneeeeeeelllll. Mir hat die Speedabfahrt gut gefallen.


----------



## dertutnix (24. Januar 2009)

würde jaufenpass bevorzugen

start 08:00 in sterzing, dann hast du einige einheimische, die touris, v.a. die mopedfahrer kommen massiv meist erst gegen 10:00, abfahrt über die straße? gibt doch trails...

oder jaufental, weniger verkehr und die schiebestrecke ist ok. kommt eher drauf an, wo du an dem tag noch hinwillst

oder ratschings zum jaufenhaus, da hast du anfangs halt auch asphalt oder einige unsinnige meter, die auffahrt ist tw steil, aber in dem gewirr von sackgassen kenn ich immer noch nicht den besten weg 

schneebergscharte ist auf alle fälle landschaftlich die variante mit sternchen. dürfte aber deinen ac mit der zielvorgabe 7.000 hm überfordern...


----------



## karstb (24. Januar 2009)

Ich bin das Penser Joch mal Ende September gefahren und war fast alleine, obwohl es ein schöner Tag war. Mag sein, dass da im Sommer mehr los ist, aber von der Verkehrsbelastung war es einer der schönsten Straßenpässe auf der Tour. Allerdings bin ich nicht das gesamte SArntal hochgefahren, sondern auf der Mitte eingestiegen, da ich von Meran 2000 runterkam. Weiter unten ist das Sarntal durchaus stärker befahren und die Straße ist richtig breit ausgebaut. Allerdings kann man da auch neben der STraße am Hang langfahren, was aber wiederum Höhenmeter kostet.
Ein Alpencross mit 7000Hm wird aber immer ein (schlechter) Kompromiss bleiben.


----------



## crone (25. Januar 2009)

erstmal vielen dank für euere tipps und vorschläge,
ich denke die schneebergscharte ist ne nummer zu groß für uns.
ich hab mir mal die karte etwas genauer angesehen und mir ist der weg durchs jaufental über die enzianhütte zum jaufenhaus aufgefallen, ist die variante schon mal jemand gefahren.
kann zu dieser variante jemand was sagen?


----------



## Xilefblok (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

also wir sind weiter runter bis Brixen gefahren. Vor dort aus über Feldthurns, Latzfons zum Latzfonser Kreuz, dann runter nach Reinswald und weiter nach Sarnthein. 
Bis kurz vor dem Latzfonser Kreuz ist alles Teer (ich glaube, es begegnete uns kein Auto), dann ca 200 hm Schotter. Hier oben auf dem Hochplatteau hat man eine wunderbare Rundumsicht - Richtung Osten die Dolomiten, Richtung Westen die Texelgruppe. 
Runter nach Reinswald ist der Weg oben grobschottrig und zwischendurch
auch ganz schön steil, kann aber alles gefahren werden. Ab Reinswald geht es dann auf Teer nach Sarnthein. 

Hier kann man sich entscheiden ob man nach Bozen direkt abfahren möchte oder über den Möltner Kaser nach Bozen oder nach Meran  weiterfahren will. 

Also 7000 hm hast du schnell beisammen. Ich würde nicht mehr zu den Dolomiten rüberfahren

Gute Fahrt

Felix


----------



## trhaflhow (26. Januar 2009)

letztes jahr bei alpen x penser joch gefahren rauf gleichmässig alphalt.
runter in der 3. oder 4 kehre bei einem kl angedeuteten bach zweigt der wanderweg ab. bzw der kreuzt dort die strasse, da er von der passhöhe kommt. von ganz oben für normalos absolut unfahrbar.
ab der strassenüberkreuzung mit etwas schieben- je nach können machbar. wenns garnicht für euch geht wäre der rückweg zur strasse 
( pfad verläuft nicht weit weg von der strasse) auch möglich.
einfach mal auf karte anschauen


----------



## AK13 (26. Januar 2009)

crone schrieb:


> erstmal vielen dank für euere tipps und vorschläge,
> ich denke die schneebergscharte ist ne nummer zu groß für uns.
> ich hab mir mal die karte etwas genauer angesehen und mir ist der weg durchs jaufental über die enzianhütte zum jaufenhaus aufgefallen, ist die variante schon mal jemand gefahren.
> kann zu dieser variante jemand was sagen?



Ja, allerdings vom Jaufenpass über Enzianhütte -> Ghostjöchl und dann den 17A nach Gasteig.
Wenn Du die andere Richtung nimmst, wird es eine elende Schieberei und Tragerei. Vom Jaufental (Obertal) zur Enzianhütte oder von Schluppes den 12er Weg zum Sterzinger Jaufenhaus sieht auch nach Plackerei aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tintinMUC (26. Januar 2009)

AK13 schrieb:


> Ja, allerdings vom Jaufenpass über Enzianhütte -> Ghostjöchl und dann den 17A nach Gasteig. Wenn Du die andere Richtung nimmst, wird es eine elende Schieberei und Tragerei.


volle Zustimmung: runter war das einer meiner absoluten Lieblingstrails. Aber rauf? Ne besser nicht .. da faehrst du keine 10% der Strecke (wenn du sie ueberhaupt findest, denn z.T. ist das so zugewachsen da oben dass man die Wiese vor lauter Gras nicht sieht.



AK13 schrieb:


> Vom Jaufental (Obertal) zur Enzianhütte oder von Schluppes den 12er Weg zum Sterzinger Jaufenhaus sieht auch nach Plackerei aus.


 am Ende des Jaufentals geht es schon recht steil rauf ... mit 1h tragen bis zum Jaufenhaus musst du mindestens rechnen


----------



## crone (26. Januar 2009)

nochmals vielen dank,
leider komme ich von sterzing und will weiter richtung bozen über das penserjoch oder nach meran über den jaufenpass.

das penserjoch wäre mir ja lieber als der jaufenpass, wenn die tunnels im sarntal nicht wären.
gibt es eine möglichkeit die zu umfahren?


----------



## AK13 (26. Januar 2009)

Du kannst schon übers Penser Joch und dann auf einer Höhe von ca. 1100 ins Sagbachtal abbiegen, übers Missensteinerjoch (2128), dann den 3er Weg nach Meran runter. Sind halt paar Höhenmeter mehr - dafür ein schöner Trail.


----------



## garfieldIV (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

sind letztes Jahr bei Alpencross Ende Juli übers Penser Joch.

Wir waren früh dran und erst am Ende sind die Motorradfahrer etwas mehr geworden, aber es war absolut nicht störend.

Der Anstieg ist nicht sehr steil, dafür zieht er sich etwas.

Wir sind komplett die Teerstraße abgefahren, obwohl es teilweise mal ein paar Trails gegeben hätte. Nach dem langen Anstieg wollten wir allerdings ein paar Meter machen.

Die Tunnels vor Bozen konnte man nur teilweise umfahren. Wir hatten so Klettbänder mit Blinklichtern umgebunden und es gab in den Tunnels keine gefährlichen Situationen mit Autofahrern o.Ä.

Es hat schon Spaß gemacht vom saukalten Penser Joch ins sommerliche Bozen runterzurasen, auch wenn der MTB-Anspruch gering war.

Man könnte auch von Sterzing noch länger im Tal fahren und erst später auf den Anstieg abzweigen. Ich glaube man kommt dann beim Gasthof "Schöne Aussicht" oder so ähnlich auf die Paßstraße. Hab's allerdings noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Kami Sturm (3. März 2009)

Xilefblok schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also wir sind weiter runter bis Brixen gefahren. Vor dort aus über Feldthurns, Latzfons zum Latzfonser Kreuz, dann runter nach Reinswald und weiter nach Sarnthein.
> Bis kurz vor dem Latzfonser Kreuz ist alles Teer (ich glaube, es begegnete uns kein Auto), dann ca 200 hm Schotter. Hier oben auf dem Hochplatteau hat man eine wunderbare Rundumsicht - Richtung Osten die Dolomiten, Richtung Westen die Texelgruppe.
> ...



Hallo crone,

wir sind 2008 vom Pfitscher Joch kommend ab Sterzing noch ca. 5 km etschabwärts gefahren (geht auch ohne die Bundesstrasse über Feldwege), dann lins hoch zum Valler Jöchl (zum Schluss 15 Min Tragen). Von da runter nach Mühltal und Brixen. Hier dann rechts hoch nach Latzfons (Asphalt, wenig Verkehr, sehr heiß) weiter zur Klauserener Hütte (nett) und sehr steil, z.T. Tragen/Schieben weiter zum Latzfonser Kreuz (s.o. - nur war die Aussicht gerade geschlossen wegen Gewitter). Weiter gehts auf Schotter über Reinswald nach Sarntheim. Bis hier keine Tunnel. Wir sind dann rechts hoch zu den Stoarneren Mandln oberhalb von Meran Meran und auf dem Kamm immer wieder Karte lesend runter nach Bozen.

Ich habe seinerzeit keinen Weg gefunden, der dem Verkehr mehr aus dem Weg geht.

Kami


----------



## kroun (3. März 2009)

Kami Sturm schrieb:


> ...ca. 5 km etschabwärts gefahren......runter nach Mühltal und Brixen...



alles richtig und gute tips...
wollte nur als Local noch ein bisschen klugschei....en bevor ihr auf der karte nach ortschaften und flüssen sucht, die ihr in der gegend nicht finden werdet:

- 5 km "etsch"wärts geht erst ab Bozen...dieser fluss heißt Eisack
- Mühlbach und nicht Mühltal

Latzfonser Kreuz fährt man von brixen aus in 24 km und 1.700 hm und zu 95% auf schotter und trail...eine asphaltstraße bis 200 mt unter dem latzfonser kreuz (2.350 mt) kenne ich keine.... (hier ev. noch ein großteils unbekannter weg zum latzfonser kreuz) 
die letzten 200 mt sind sehr happig aber der ein oder andere Gozilla unter euch kann ev. auch alles durchtreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xilefblok (5. März 2009)

Hallo kroun,
sorry, bei meiner Antwort war ich etwas oberflÃ¤chlich und hatte nur die 
Richtung Latzfonser Kreuz gemeint. Ich hatte die Route nicht mehr genau im Kopf.
Wir sind damals von Feldthurns bis zur KÃ¤serei Jochalm hoch. Bis dorthin fÃ¤hrt man fasst nur auf Teer. Weiter sind wir dann nicht Ã¼ber das Latzfonser Kreuz, sondern den 
Schotterweg (etwa 200 Hm) Richtung StÃ¶fflhÃ¼tte und weiter nach Reinswald/Sarnthein
gefahren. 
Ich denke, dies ist eine gute Alternative zum Penserjoch bzw Jaufenpass, die doch
recht âautolastigâ sind.

SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe
Xielfbolk


----------



## kroun (5. März 2009)

Xilefblok schrieb:


> ... von Feldthurns bis zur Käserei Jochalm hoch...



aaaasoooo... ja dort ist es wirklich sehr autolastig und asphaltig... das nächste mal bleib einfach auf der Feldthurner Seite, dort ist alles nur Trail und Forststrasse und höchstens mal ein Traktor

servus


----------



## kaldini (8. Juli 2009)

Bin letzen Sonntag zuerst nach Ratschings, dann über Forstwege zur Kalcheralm, schnelle 200hm auf der Jaufenpassstrasse und dann das Jaufental runter gefahren: http://www.alpinforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=31761
Die Strasse nach Ratschings ist recht ruhig, der Forstweg gut fahrbar. Ab der Kalcheralm sinds circa 350hm auf der Strasse, das ist nicht sooo lange.

Jaufental ist auch sehr ruhig, dahin verirrt sich selten einer. Zuerst Asphaltstrasse. Von 1500 bis 1750 gibts noch einen eher schlechten Schotterweg, dann heisst es 250hm schieben. Geht steil rauf, schmaler Pfad. Aber gut machbar (ok, ich bins nur runter, zuerst geschoben, dann gefahren).

2 Bilder vom Jaufental:





Ab der Alm muss man dann raufschieben.


----------

